# Muddyfox



## outtherebikes (23 Jun 2009)

I would like to know everyones opinion of the Muddyfox range.


----------



## dodgy (23 Jun 2009)

Work on your communication skills.


----------



## outtherebikes (23 Jun 2009)

My Apologies Dodgy didnt realise.

Let me start again.

Hi, Good Morning Everyone

I am interested to know all of your thoughts on the Muddyfox range and the new 2009 range. I have been told that the 2009 range will be much improved and would just like to know your views.

Thanks


----------



## Theseus (23 Jun 2009)

Pardon me, but I tend to get the impression from most of your previous posts that you are connected in a business way with this particular range of bikes. As such you would be in a better position to judge any improvements to the range that there may be. I am curious however, why it has taken 6 months to release this years range?


----------



## outtherebikes (23 Jun 2009)

Hi Touche

If im being honest, yes you are right.

I am connected from a business sense, however, my interest in the Muddyfox range does come from more of a curiosity point of view rather than sales or advertising. I am interested to know peoples perception of the range. As i said in the welcome mat i have a Muddyfox Vice and im gonna be honest and say it has had its problems. Therefore i just really wanted to see what other people have to say about them.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## yenrod (23 Jun 2009)

outtherebikes said:


> I would like to know everyones opinion of the Muddyfox range.





dodgy said:


> Work on your communication skills.



What juh mean work on your communication skills - how about you work you on your arrogance ??????

Its pretty bloody obvius that the person is enquiring about a range of bikes


----------



## RedBike (23 Jun 2009)

outtherebikes said:


> Hi Touche
> 
> If im being honest, yes you are right.
> 
> ...



Connected?
Any chance of an introduction to the Muddyfox Babes???

My perception of the brand is downhill bikes and 'catalogue' wannabe MTBs. (I know they produce a wide range of bikes, even road bikes.)


----------



## palinurus (23 Jun 2009)

My perception of Muddy Fox is that I have no idea what sort of bikes they make, where they are made or what they are like. I suppose I'll take a gander at the website later. I'm vaguely aware that they make some road bikes but I have no idea what is in the range.

I haven't owned one since my Courier back in the 80's. That was officially my longest-lasting and best commuter bike ever. Cool as f*** that was.

So, Muddy fox: were cool, went bad, now I've no idea.


----------



## palinurus (23 Jun 2009)

Well I'm having a look at the website.

"Tombstone", "Carnage", "Annihilator".

Tombstone?.

That really isn't a terribly good name.


----------



## RedBike (23 Jun 2009)

palinurus said:


> Well I'm having a look at the website.
> 
> "Tombstone", "Carnage", "Annihilator".
> 
> ...



Better than the last bike I googled at work. I looked up Pompino and the sort of stuff that came up wasn't what I wanted to appear on my works machine.


----------



## palinurus (23 Jun 2009)

Quite.


----------



## outtherebikes (24 Jun 2009)

This is the reason i asked - most people have one of two views. They either dont know anything about the Muddyfox range or they say they used to be a good range. Im told that the 2009 range is gonna be the best yet but is currently on hold due to changes being made.

In regards to the Muddyfox girls im sorry i cant help you out on that one 

thanks for the replies


----------



## barq (24 Jun 2009)

RedBike said:


> I looked up Pompino and the sort of stuff that came up wasn't what I wanted to appear on my works machine.



* Fires up Google *


----------



## dodgy (24 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> What juh mean work on your communication skills - how about you work you on your arrogance ??????
> 
> Its pretty bloody obvius that the person is enquiring about a range of bikes



There are ways of enquiring. And sometimes, one way of asking a question elicits the only way of responding.

Perhaps I was being grouchy, but people on this forum spend a lot of time helping people out so it doesn't do any harm to at least ask a question politely.


----------



## mickthegreek (24 Jun 2009)

My opinion echoes others on here fella.

Used to be great bikes, went downhill (started scrimping on quality) and now I don't have a clue where they are at.

I reckon you will have a generation who were maybe into bikes when they were younger and who are now looking at buying again for the first time in 10/15 years who will see Muddy Fox still as a quality brand?

I would only judge a bike on how it actually rides though and that means test riding (as the fantastic support on here have told me)..........ultimatly thats where you will be judged. With the new ranges such as Boardman etc coming out (and being sold in huge retailers such as halfords) competition is very strong!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Jun 2009)

I used to want a courier. Can you you still sell me one?


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2009)

I remember a guy at work had a Muddy Fox MTB in the late 80's Cool as.

Now I see Muddy Fox only in an Argos catalogue and think that although I'm no bike snob, I wouldn't buy or recommend one for that simple reason. 

If you're asking about our opinion in order to test marketing strategies, then my reply would be to get them out of the catalogues, and make sure you can source and deliver competitive componentry or else "proper" cyclists will asociate them with Dunlop and British Eagle.


----------



## Origamist (25 Jun 2009)

I used to own a Muddy Fox Courier in the late 80s, my mate had the yellow Explorer (slightly better components IIRC). I even bought a Muddy Fox rear disc with the large black and yellow paw print!


----------



## palinurus (25 Jun 2009)

Origamist said:


> I even bought a Muddy Fox rear disc with the large black and yellow paw print!



Whoa!


----------



## Origamist (25 Jun 2009)

It looked good, but was noisy! 

A pic of the disc (not mine):

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...q=muddy+fox+disc+wheel&hl=en&safe=active&um=1


----------

